# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  مشارکت در پروژه OCR

## مهران موسوی

با سلام به دوستان فعال در این انجمن ....  :چشمک: 

بعد از مدتها برنامه نویسی 2 روز پیش  نظرم به هوش مصنوعی و شبکه های عصبی جلب شد و تصمیم گرفتم  یک  OCR   قدرتمند  با کمک عده ای از دوستان  طراحی کنم  ....  در این پرژه تصمیم دارم تمامی جوانب رو در نظر بگیرم و در نهایت شاهد یک پرژه ی قدرتمند در این زمینه باشیم .... من از دیروز کار رو شروع کردم ( از صفر ) یعنی اول یک هوش مصنوعی طراحی کردم که میاد و یک تصویر رو میگیره و رنگ نوشته ی درون اون رو تشخیص میده .... ( تقریبا کار قانع کننده ای شده و برای استارت کار مناسب هستش ) .... این پرژه به درد این میخوره که OCR ما بتونه با بیشتر پس زمینه ها و نوشته ها سازگاری داشته باشه ... قدرم بعدی جدا کردن حروف از هم هست که دارم روش کار میکنم ..... 

من این پرژه ی تکمیل شده رو با چندین تصویر تست شده اینجا میزارم تا دوستان نظرشون رو در مرودش مطرح کنن ..... 

افرادی که مایل هستند در این پرزه همکاری کنن میتونن امادگی خودشون رو اعلام کنن .... ( البته افراد باید شرایطی از جمله اشنایی با پردازش تصویر رو داشته باشن و .... )

منتظر نظرات دوستان هستم ....

----------


## fazlnet

اگه کمک خواستی من هستم

----------


## whitehat

من هدف شما را از مطرح کردن این موضوع هنوز نمی دانم!
اگه دوست دارید بقیه با شما همکاری کنند بهتره در مورد الگوریتم توضیح دهید یا کد برنامه را بگذارید. ولی اگه می خواهید صرفا نظر خواهی کنید بحث جدایی دارد.
در مورد برنامه باید بگم که روش های متعددی برای پردازش تصاویر وجود دارد که همه آنها بر روی پیکسل های تصاویر کار نمی کنند ، من احساس می کنم در این برنامه از روش کار مستقیم بر روی تصاویر و استفاده از یک سطح آستانه استفاده شده که برای شروع خوبه اما اگه می خواهید بصورت اصولی کار کنید  مراحل اولیه انجام شود.وقتی شما می خواهید یک OCR بنویسید اگه فرض را بر آن بگیرید که تصاویر دارای بکگراند هستند پس باید شما فاکتور نویز را در نظر بگیرید مثال در ضمیمه را ببینید. بهتره اول سعی کنید این کار را بر روی تصاویر BMP سیاه و سفید امتحان کنید و بعد به جزئیات بپردازید. اگه می خواهید با شبکه عصبی کار کنید بهتره چند مقاله در مورد آن بخوانید تا بتوانید الگو و الگوریتم آموزش خوبی در بیاورید . چند مقاله در سایت هست.
اگه می خواهید برای این کار از دوستان کمک بگیرید شرطش را در ابتدا نوشتم.
موفق باشید

----------


## مهران موسوی

> بهتره اول سعی کنید این کار را بر روی تصاویر BMP سیاه و سفید امتحان کنید و بعد به جزئیات بپردازید.


حرف شما درسته .... 

اما در رابطه با اون برنامه ای که نوشته بودم باید بگم که من یک اشتباه کوچیک توش کرده بودم که موجب شد دقتش رو کاهش بده .... مثلا همون تصویری که شما گذاشتین .... به علت وجود چند نقطه بی مورد کمرنگ در اون تصویر برنامه اشتباه میکنه .... که من سعی میکنم این مورد رو هم برطرف کنم ....

----------


## mohammad57us

من هم با whitehat موافقم.
به این موضوع توجه کنید که در تشخیص حروف دستخط نمیشه به جدا کردن حروف تکیه کرد. باید با استفاده از الگوهایی بتونید چند حرف پشت سر هم رو تشخیص بدید

----------


## mehran5

به نظر من پروژه خوبیه و میشه بعد از تکمیل کردن اون روی حروف . اون رو روی اشکال پیاده سازی کرد .بطوریکه میشه جایگزینه فیلتر کردن بشه و مزیت اونم اینه که پهنای باند رو هم اشغال نمیکنه .من حاضر شما رو تا اونجایی که ازم بر میاد کمک کنم.در نظر داشته باشید که برای رسیدن به اهداف کوچک باید اهداف بلند تری رو در نظر گرفت. :تشویق:

----------


## samira2

با سلام و تبریک سال نو خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من هم در زمینه ی شناسایی اعداد دستنویس و تبدیل آنها به text یه کارایی انجام دادم البته با نرم افزار matlab اگه خواستید می تونم در این زمینه یه کمکی کنم میشه شناسایی رنگ رو هم به اون اضافه کرد یا شناسایی خود عدد رو به شناسایی رنگ اضافه کرد هرجور که شما راحتید.فقط دوستان که برنامه هاشون رو ارائه می دن اگه با source باشه به نظر من بهتر می شه کار رو ادامه داد
با تشکر

----------


## amir_saniyan

سلام

من هم یک Library برای پردازش تصویر آماده کرده‌ام. شاید بدرد بخوره. البته الان دارم رو نگارش 1.0.0 (نگارش قبلی 0.0.0 بود) کار می‌کنم که حاوی پردازش تصویر + شبکه عصبی + الگوریتم ژنتیکی است.
این هم نشانی‌اش:
http://www.ailibrary.net/Persian/?PageName=Features

البته الان نگارش 1.0.0 آلفا قابل دریافت است که البته کامل نیست و در حال تکمیل است و احتمالا باگ باید زیاد داشته باشه. تو نگارش جدید سعی کردم که یک طرح هم ایجاد کنم که دارای پوششی برای کدهای Native باشه تا بشه تو ویژوال بیسیک و C#‎ هم از Library استفاده کرد (به نام AILibraryDotNet).
البته همانطور که گفتم این نگارش آلفاست و حتی به بتا هم نرسیده، بنابراین حتی ممکنه اصلا مسیر پروژه کاملا تغییر بکنه و به شکل دیگری ادامه پیدا بکنه.
به هر حال این هم نشانی دریافت کتابخانه جدید (برای دریافت روی فلش سبز رنگ در بالا و سمت راست کلیک کنید):

نسخه ISO C++‎:
http://www.popfly.com/Profile/Projec...ject=ailibrary

نسخه دات نت (به زبان VC++‎.NET و قابل استفاده در VB.NET و C#‎.NET):
http://www.popfly.com/Profile/Projec...ILibraryDotNet

{نکته: Popfly مایکروسافت این امکان رو می‌ده تا پروژه‌ها رو به سادگی و در همان محیط ویژوال استدیو در اینترنت ذخیره کنیم و همچنین اون‌ها رو Share کنیم، توضیحات بیشتر: Popfly ویژگی جدید VS2008 Express}

موفق باشید.

----------


## مهران موسوی

با تشکر از نظرات دوستان خوب و صمیمی ...

من به علت اینکه دارم روی یک پرژه ی شرکتی کارم میکنم و باید تا مدتی نه چندان دور تحویلش بدم وقت نکردم این نمونه رو گسترش بدم و نسخه ی بعدیش رو بنویسم که به طبع خیلی قدرتمند تر از نسخه ی قبل خواهد بود ....

ولی حتما این کار رو انجام میدم .... چون خودم هم در این زمینه کنجکاو شدم ....

------------------

 در ضمن کتابخانه ی پردازش تصویر دوست خوبمون اقایamir_saniyan هم جالب بود .... البته نمونهای مثل این Library رو خیلی مشاهد کردم .... ولی اینکه ادم خودش پیاده سازی بکنه یک حس دیگه ای داره .... که این اقا به اون حس رسید .... ( انشالله همیشه موفق باشی )

----------


## golbafan

سلام من امروز 88/2/23 برنامه شما رو دیدم باید بگم که شما برای تشخیص رنک حروف الگوریتم خوبی ننوشتید چون اصلا بر پایه تشخیص حروف نیست بلکه میاد و کمترین رنگ بکار رفته را از لحاظ تعداد پیکسل انتخاب میکنه و این برای یک ocr خوب نیست چون با (فونت های بزرگ و یا نویز بسیار کم) مشکل پیدا میکنه
شما باید ابتدا شبکه عصبی را طراحی کنید بعد مراحل بعدی رو انجام بدید
من یک مثال میفرستم که انسان میتونه رنگ حروف رو تشخیص بده ولی نرم افزار شما بعلت ضعف الگوریتم نمیتونه و یک نرم افزار هم میقرستم که مشاهده کنید که با نویز زیاد هم کار میکنه

----------


## golbafan

در ضمن باید بگم کار شما اصلا ربطی به هوش مصنوعی نداشت
امیدوارم از رک بودن من ناراحت نشید چون من مدتهاست که روی هوش مصنوعی کار میکنم و میدونم چیه

----------


## farf122012

سلام 
دوست عزیز من خیلی وقت پیش 1 کار انجام دادم و هر کمکی که بخواهید من هستم . . .  :لبخند:

----------

